# What is wrong with my plants?



## BSPA (Apr 18, 2007)

I know this is not a paph or a phrag, but John (Phrag) suggested that I post the picture here. I purchased a couple Neostylis Lou Sneary from John about a month ago. Recently, I noticed some black spots on both plants. Does anyone know what is wrong with these plants?


----------



## Kyle (Apr 18, 2007)

Where do you live? Its hard to tell, but it looks like cold damage. New leaves are more suseptable. I don't grow neos, so I don't know how sensitive they are as a whole.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a few pin sized black spots on my lou sneary....
Something tells me not to worry too much about that leaf.


----------



## Marco (Apr 18, 2007)

rot? do you have a side picture?


----------



## Heather (Apr 19, 2007)

Does not look like rot to me. Not at all.


----------



## Hien (Apr 19, 2007)

Seems like the problem stemmed from heat (from my inexpert eyes)?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 19, 2007)

:rollhappy: 

So far we have heat and cold as the prognosis. And also rot and not-rot. I think we need more photos, especially from the side. Honestly, I have no idea what this is, and I am inclined to just refund the money for these plants.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 19, 2007)

They miss you, John.


----------



## BSPA (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I performed surgery on both plants, since the spots are spreading. Below is a picture that I just took. You can still see some black spots. (My new digital camera is not working too well.)


----------



## Ellen (Apr 21, 2007)

Could be spots where water drops sat on the leaf and caused localized problems due to cold or heat. Just leave the poor plant alone - it will probably recover on its own. These are tough little plants. Is that a spike I see in the first pic?


----------

